# First day's kills



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

8:15, 18yds, I thought I'd missed. I thought I seen my arrow on the ground which would have made the shot under her belly. She did not run like she was hit. Got down at 9:30, the arrow was not where I had thought, but no blood, no hair but smelled like entrails. Great a gut shot, found only 1 spray of blood but keep going the way she ran and there is a pond in the area. About 100yds and close to the pond, there she lay w/guts out a hole just behind her ribs. I flipped her over and I had her through the heart and out low. All her blood stayed in the chest cavity. Weights approx 110-120. Maiden bow kill with the Hunter Turbo/xtreme replacement,,,,the Ten Point Lazer, yea baby.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats nice doe


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great work, i too shot a doe this am


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats. I've got high hopes for this evening.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw just two deer this morning. A decent 8 point about 65 yards away and a tall spike. Had a shot at the spike but I passed. Plus I forgot my release this morning.


Had a late breakfast and I am back in the stand. Is posting legal from up in a tree...? Lol. 

Good luck tonight...


----------



## shu9265 (Jun 15, 2008)

I saw 2 this morning as the sun was coming up, I think they were exceeding the posted speed limit !!! Don't know what had them spooked, but they sure were not sticking around.

Checked my trail cam, had 75 pic's on it. 
Mostly does and a few yearlings, 1 still in spots. And a very heavy six point.

Too bad they were there after dark last night and not when I could see them this morning.

Oh well back to the tree's for the late hunt.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I seen 4 this evening. I shot a tree.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw nothing but squirrels, this morning.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

I saw the two biggest deer I have ever seen with my own eyes this morning. A real nice 12, and a massive 10. Had them broadside at 20yds, right in one of my shooting lanes. Unfortunately, the place I'm hunting requires you to take a doe first. All I could do was stand there and hope they didn't hear my teardrops hitting the ground!


----------



## bdubb (Sep 26, 2007)

you must be hunting one of the metro parks draws ?


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

sure am. There's some big deer.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a heart breaker but you gotta love the fact u know where they are now. 


I have yet to see a doe this season.


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

HIt the woods in the morning Saturday and got busted on the way in. My girlfriend and I meet a doe and 2 fawns at the top of a hill. Sat in the stand all morning... nothing. Went in to do some farm work then back out for the evening. I sent her to the woods and I went to the edge of the field. 6pm my phone starts blowing up!!! She smoked her first deer ever on her first day of bow hunting ever!!! Perfect shot doubled lung pass through. The doe didn't even run 30 yds from where it got hit. I don't know who was more excited her or me!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go girl, congrats! This was my 1st day kill as well, but then it was my first ever first day hunt since I started 23 yrs ago.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats on the 1st bow kill! nice doe..


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Not too bad of a weekend. Went out Saturday morning and had say 3 Does. Got down and checked my trail camera's and one of them was stolen. That really burned my nerves. There is nothing more in this world I hate more than thieves. My buddy and I then stopped at a farm down the road from his uncles farm and asked permission to hunt. Now we have 1800 acres to hunt in Morgan County. I couldn't ask for more, let alone don't even know where to begin hunting on all that acreage.

Saw a spike Saturday evening. This morning we both got skunked, but this evening I saw a 4 point and 4 Does.

I don't plan to fill my first Doe tag until Oct. 18. It is just too dang hot to mess around with a deer carcus right now IMO. It has to be a big buck for me to shoot until then.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishstix said:


> I don't plan to fill my first Doe tag until Oct. 18. It is just too dang hot to mess around with a deer carcus right now IMO. It has to be a big buck for me to shoot until then.


Use coolers and you won't have to limit yourself.

I didn't get out this weekend. My two oldest boys were really chomping at the bit to get out but we just had too much going on. Hopefully next weekend will work better. I would like to at least put one doe in the cooler soon.


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Pack the cavity full of ice. The doe in my last comment had close to 50 pounds of ice in her the night before thats why it was wrapped in that tarp. When we woke in the morning to take her to the butcher Id say there was still about 35lbs left. Still pleanty to keep her chilled. Get out there and fill that freezer!! !%


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

nice job both of you!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know exactly what it is, but I never really get the "itch" until the middle of October. Last year, I didn't get the "itch" until October 27th. It will probably be the same this year. Usually the first month, I spend every moment I can hunting for a big rack. I guess I look at it as that I have 4 months to fill all my Doe tags.


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I'll let her know!
-Mark


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

H20hound said:


> Had a late breakfast and I am back in the stand. Is posting legal from up in a tree...? Lol.
> 
> Good luck tonight...




hahah that's awsome!


----------

